# How can I regain my bird's trust?



## Sigmastar (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey all, 

So I recently got my Cockatiel, probably four days ago, and I've been slowly trying to get her used to my hand. I had some good initial success with her being able to eat from a stalk of spray millet I was holding in my hand to her; however, last night my roommates and some of their friends came in while I had my hand in the cage and spooked her. I took my hand out for a bit to let her calm down. Maybe an hour or so after I put my hand back in the cage and slowly moved it towards her, but once I got to about the point in distance where my roommates came in, she freaked out; despite, myself only being in the room. 

I immediately took my hand out and left her be for awhile, but now she won't even come anywhere close to me if I'm sitting in my chair at my desk and runs away from my hand. Then this morning I tried to continue with the food bribery by feeding her spray millet from the stalk I was holding, but she even ran away from that. What can I do to regain her trust?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Start back at square one. Drop food into her bowl so she sees you do it and just sit next to her, talking to her. She will come around again.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Cockatiels don't hold a grudge for too long. My tiel usually forgives me within 1 or 2 minutes, but of course he already knows me!


----------



## cynthiawoodruff406 (6 mo ago)

Just received my cocktail yesterday, he was out cage most of day, got a towel put over him so I could put him back in cage, his mad at me, just sitting at bottom of cage, what can I do to let him no I'm sorry, I want a relationship with him


----------

